

Free book on F# - BudVVeezer
http://www.ctocorner.com/fsharp/book/default.aspx

======
r11t
For those wanting to read the book offline :

wget -r -l1 --no-parent -A.aspx <http://www.ctocorner.com/fsharp/book/>

